# Game Day Fatty



## pote05 (Feb 6, 2011)

New Game day Fatty, Stuff with Peppers, Onions and cheese...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice start!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 6, 2011)

Pote05, that's a fine looking Fatty my Brother, the stuffing items sound great, maybe you could get a pic or two to post when it comes out of the smoker, good to see another Master, Scottish Rite, York Rite Mason and Shriner here, I am sure we must have a few more on here. Hope you have a wonderful Super Bowl Day and enjoy the game. 

Your New Friend and Brother,

Wor. Barry Scott Ratliff, PM

Sandy Valley No. 17 AF & AM

Grundy, Virginia

aka VirginiaSmokeSignal


----------



## gdkmp (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking good so far...can't wait to see the finished pics!!!


----------



## pote05 (Feb 6, 2011)

VirginiaSmokeSignal said:


> Pote05, that's a fine looking Fatty my Brother, the stuffing items sound great, maybe you could get a pic or two to post when it comes out of the smoker, good to see another Master, Scottish Rite, York Rite Mason and Shriner here, I am sure we must have a few more on here. Hope you have a wonderful Super Bowl Day and enjoy the game.
> 
> Your New Friend and Brother,
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother, Last night we had our Moila Shrine Center Potentates Ball it was a great time.. We are having a Chili & Pot Luck Super Bowl Party, I might take the Fatty or might just stay home a watch the Big Game in the recliner...


----------



## pote05 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fatty on the grill with Hot Wings...


----------



## porked (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like some gameday food there!


----------



## pote05 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Fatty turned out great... The Pepper Bacon was a great added flavor..*

*Yellow, Red, Green & jalapeño peppers, Red Onions, Pepper Jack Cheese..*  

*Jimmy Dean Hot Sausage*


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks Great...

*GO GREEN BAY...*


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh Yea, That's what I'm talking about. That's one good looking fattie!


----------

